# VÍA EXPRESA DEL CALLAO: PARA LLEGAR “VOLANDO”



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

_Primer tramo se culminará a fines de mes_

VÍA EXPRESA DEL CALLAO: PARA LLEGAR “VOLANDO”










_El crecimiento de Lima y Callao determina con urgencia la ejecución de obras viales que permitan disminuir las pérdidas en tiempo y dinero ocasionadas por la congestión vehicular. _ 

En el Callao está próximo a finalizarse el primer tramo de la Vía Expresa que unirá a Lima con el aeropuerto en sólo cinco minutos, pero para quienes paguen el respectivo peaje. 
La obra, que demandará una inversión total de US$ 41.73 millones, en su primer tramo tiene una extensión de 5.9 kilómetros y sus trabajos concluirán a fines de mes. Esta propuesta vial permitirá mejorar la presentación del ingreso a la capital desde el primer terminal aéreo. 
El diseño del proyecto consideró la ejecución de tres carriles exclusivos en ambos sentidos, en los cuales se pagará peaje (S/. 1.00 transporte público y S/. 1.50 el privado), además de dos vías auxiliares también en ambos sentidos, en las que se eximen del pago del derecho por su uso. 
Por transitar en la futura vía rápida, el conductor público podrá ahorrar S/. 4 por viaje y el privado S/. 5; además será posible disminuir entre seis a 20 minutos el tiempo que demanda utilizar en horas punta esta ruta, por la cual viajan cerca de 90 mil autos a diario con una proyección de aumento anual del 5%. 
Además su futuro funcionamiento, de acuerdo a las condiciones de la concesión, generará recursos para mejorar el hospital San José del Callao, así como la creación de un fondo para el desarrollo de microempresas en las áreas cercanas a la vía. 

Puntos críticos 
Pero el pago del peaje y los términos de la concesión con el consorcio Convial Callao S.A., que la construye, generan más de un cuestionamiento. Respecto a las condiciones de la concesión otorgada a Convial Callao S.A., el contrato precisa que será por un período de 30 años.
Según refiere el congresista Yonhy Lescano, presidente de la Comisión de Defensa del Consumidor, “a sola petición del concesionario se puede extender el período a 60 años”.
En opinión del alcalde del Callao, Alex Kouri, en una visión de futuro para hacer una obra de magnitud e importancia como la remodelación de la avenida Elmer Faucett se requiere de un volumen de inversión que no lo puede asumir el Estado. 
“Entonces que lo haga el privado que tiene que recuperar la inversión realizada mediante una concesión como lo establece la Ley marco de la inversión descentralizada”, precisó.
Acerca del pago del peaje, el congresista Lescano recomendó a la comuna chalaca que no lo cobre sino hasta la culminación de la obra y por un plazo menor que justifique un pago de los usuarios de la vía rápida. “Se percibe que se quiere subvencionar otro tipo de necesidades del municipio mediante el pago del peaje”, afirmó.
En respuesta, el alcalde Kouri expresó que a nadie se le obliga a que pague un céntimo por el uso de la avenida Elmer Faucett y precisó que el cobro empezará al culminar las obras del tramo A como lo establece el contrato de concesión. 
Juan Tapia Grillo, presidente del Centro para la Investigación y Asesoría en Transporte Terrestre (CIDATT), brinda más elementos de análisis. Comentó que más del 50% de la población limeña vive en condiciones de pobreza, por lo cual el gran dilema es si se invierte en pobreza o en construir grandes vías. 
“Para atender las mayores necesidades de la ciudad, especialmente en los sectores más pobres, se sugiere construir grandes vías y que las paguen quienes las utilicen. Allí, el transporte público tiene un tránsito preferente porque a través de éste se movilizan las personas de menores recursos”, dijo.
Ysabel Limache Ramírez

La experiencia argentina   

La ciudad de Buenos Aires, con una población de 10 millones de habitantes, es uno de los 10 centros urbanos más poblados del mundo. La vorágine citadina no deja ninguna duda en la necesidad del uso de las autopistas para evitar la pérdida de tiempo y dinero.
Así lo demuestran los 70 mil vehículos por día que transitan en la autopista Ezeiza-Cañuelas que conduce al aeropuerto de Ezeiza, a lo largo de la cual los conductores pagan alrededor de US$ 1 en total en los dos peajes instalados en su trayecto.
En Buenos Aires esta obra vial, además de otras siete, fue construida por la empresa CCI Construcciones S.A., que es el principal socio del Consorcio Vial Callao, responsable de la ejecución de la Vía Expresa del Callao. 
Al igual que en el caso del Callao, CCI Construcciones, luego de ganar las licitaciones convocadas, asumió la concesión de las vías por un determinado período de tiempo, como sucede con la autopista de 62 kilómetros que une Buenos Aires con La Plata por la cual circulan cerca de 75 mil autos a diario.
En ese caso, el latente riesgo de las inversiones se refleja en el hecho de que para afrontar las consecuencias de la crisis económica argentina, se tuvo que cambiar la tarifa de US$ 1.90 por peaje –como establecía el contrato– a 1.90 pesos argentinos, por lo cual la diferencia es uno de los costos que la empresa debió asumir


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

En el final, no diran nada al pagar el peaje. Solo que a la gente le gusta molestar. Buena noticia.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si muy buena noticia, no puedo esperar a ver la inaguración de esta nueva vía expresa.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

a pesar de que se ha avanzado poco del proyecto se puede ver que no solo se trata de un a rnovación d epistas, están enverdeciendo toda la zona, lo malo es qu eno sé qué vana hacer ocn esa invación que hay al lado de rio , da mal aspecto, peor eso sí, la zona está quedando...no bonita(por las invaciones) pero sí respetable, para lo que era antes...uff...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Obviamente da mal aspecto...pero que se va a hacer? 

Claro, podrian construir un muro bonito, de un diseño interesante, como hacen en otros paises, cerrando esa parte de la autopista...y podrian plantar una enredadera en la misma pared. Aca en Los Angeles se usa bastante...quedaria bastante bien.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Ojalá que no se le de a todos por ir solamente por la via auxiliar para ahorrarse
el peaje . Se armaría una tremenda congestión.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

La culminacion de esta via expresa, dara un cambio radical a la primera y ultima impresion que se lleven los turistas del Peru. Felicitaciones al Callao y su alcalde por invertir en tan importante proyecto.


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

Si pues, muy interesante la obra. La última vez que estuve en Lima lo único que habían terminado era el tramo entre el aeropuerto y el río Rímac, que a mi no me pareció gran inversión porqué consistió en solo cerrar la autopista y ampliar los carriles.

Estoy de acuerdo que obras de infraestructura vial son necesarias, especialmente en zonas como el acceso al aeropuerto, pero se necesita más inversión en transporte público (que favorece a los más pobres y al 80% de los limeños que usamos transporte público para movilizarnos) y no tanta en más autopistas (que al final favorecen mayoritariamente a los que tienen carro y que está comprobado, solo generan mayor congestión vehicular). Si hubiera un sistema efectivo de transporte público que uniera el aeropuerto al centro de la ciudad o a Miraflores no habría tanta necesidad de construir autopistas que no solo son caras sino que además nos cuestan el doble a los contribuyentes (porque son en parte financiadas con nuestros impuestos y encima hay que pagar peaje).

Por otro lado, NO SE PASEN!!!!!! como se les ocurre sugerir tapar las invasiones con paredes para que los turistas no los vean!! Ni los turistas son tan tontos como para pensar que en el Perú no hay pobreza, ni nadie tiene derecho a decidir que realidades de nuestro país son las "presentables". He dicho!


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

rojo en DC said:


> Por otro lado, NO SE PASEN!!!!!! como se les ocurre sugerir tapar las invasiones con paredes para que los turistas no los vean!! Ni los turistas son tan tontos como para pensar que en el Perú no hay pobreza, ni nadie tiene derecho a decidir que realidades de nuestro país son las "presentables". He dicho!


tampoco,tampoco...
sinceramente no seria tan descabellado lo mas importante es la 
IMAGEN DEL PAIS...

es solo una apreciacion...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Eso seria el colmo, separar las invasiones con un muro es algo tonto, entonces mejor se haria uno alrededor del centro historico, lamentablemente esa es nuestra realidad, mas bien hay que preocuparse por brindarle las necesidades basicas a esas poblaciones, luz, agua, desague, pistas y veredas, y mejor en vez de hacer un muro tan tonto, mejor invertiria en tarrajear y pintar las casas de los vecinos, en resumidas cuentas realizar la habilitacion urbana del barrio e integrarlo a la ciudad...


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Pensar que en un sólo edificio para departamentos podrian entrar los habitantes de varias cuadras de chozas.


----------



## gc_southpacific (Apr 1, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Eso seria el colmo, separar las invasiones con un muro es algo tonto, entonces mejor se haria uno alrededor del centro historico, lamentablemente esa es nuestra realidad, mas bien hay que preocuparse por brindarle las necesidades basicas a esas poblaciones, luz, agua, desague, pistas y veredas, y mejor en vez de hacer un muro tan tonto, mejor invertiria en tarrajear y pintar las casas de los vecinos, en resumidas cuentas realizar la habilitacion urbana del barrio e integrarlo a la ciudad...



Esa idea no es tonta para nada. He visto ese tipo de muros en Estados Unidos, Australia y en Asia. El motivo principal de estas construcciones es de mantener la autopista y ruido que genera fuera de las casas. En realidad creo que a nadie le gustaria vivir junto a una carretera no? .. DE todas formas un muro asi definitivamente le daria un mejor aspecto a la zona. Darle servicios a esa gente definitvamente deberia hacerse, pero por otro lado promueve mas invasiones en Lima. Hay gente que cree que puede tomar posecion de cualquier terreno porque lo encuentra deshabitado, sin importarle que tenga dueño, luego de tomar ilegalmente un terreno reclaman, luz, agua y todo tipo de servicios y si no les hacen caso bloquean pistas y hacen disturbios...que tal concha!!!!...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Un muro no tendria nada de malo con tal de que no sea un muro de ladrillo todo horrible. Otra cosa, deberian hacer el programa mi vivienda ahi y destruir las casas de ahi.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Eso seria el colmo, separar las invasiones con un muro es algo tonto, entonces mejor se haria uno alrededor del centro historico, lamentablemente esa es nuestra realidad, mas bien hay que preocuparse por brindarle las necesidades basicas a esas poblaciones, luz, agua, desague, pistas y veredas, y mejor en vez de hacer un muro tan tonto, *mejor invertiria en tarrajear y pintar las casas de los vecinos*, en resumidas cuentas realizar la habilitacion urbana del barrio e integrarlo a la ciudad...


Pero si las paredes a las justas son de madera, todo es puro cartón, La solución podría ser, como ya dijeron, hacer edificios para trasladarlos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

gc_southpacific said:


> Esa idea no es tonta para nada. He visto ese tipo de muros en Estados Unidos, Australia y en Asia. El motivo principal de estas construcciones es de mantener la autopista y ruido que genera fuera de las casas. En realidad creo que a nadie le gustaria vivir junto a una carretera no? .. DE todas formas un muro asi definitivamente le daria un mejor aspecto a la zona. Darle servicios a esa gente definitvamente deberia hacerse, pero por otro lado promueve mas invasiones en Lima. Hay gente que cree que puede tomar posecion de cualquier terreno porque lo encuentra deshabitado, sin importarle que tenga dueño, luego de tomar ilegalmente un terreno reclaman, luz, agua y todo tipo de servicios y si no les hacen caso bloquean pistas y hacen disturbios...que tal concha!!!!...


Pues tu los has dicho, esos muros los hacen por otra razones, no con el fin de segregar a la poblacion, que dicho sea de paso se encuentra como a 5 cuadras de la autopista.
Con respecto a las invasiones, pues la culpa la tiene el estado por permitir eso, en todas partes del mundo la gente pobre toma posesion de lo primero que ve, las invasiones han existido hasta en europa, en otras ciudades latinoamericanas tambien sucede lo mismo, pero allí esta el Estado para intervenir, aqui simplemente se hicieron de la vista gorda, claro a ellos les convenia no les iba a costar nada.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Pero si las paredes a las justas son de madera, todo es puro cartón, La solución podría ser, como ya dijeron, hacer edificios para trasladarlos


Yo tambien pienso que a las gente que vive en esteras y que aun no cuenta con ningun servicio, sean reubicadas, pero eso nunca va a suceder, al estado le conviene que se queden alli y que construyan su casa como puedan y se queden sin luz y agua por 30 años, no interesa si se ve feo, les llega.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Quien diablos esta hablando de segregar a la poblacion? No se pasen de estupidos por favor. Hablo de segregar la VIA EXPRESA como en cualquier parte del mundo, taparla con una pared de buen gusto y plantar enredaderas. De hecho toda no va a estar tapada, solo algunos tramos...se veria bien bonito y taparia las zonas feas. Es lo mas facil. Aqui nadie duda de que lo mejor es pintar esas casas, arreglarlas...pero TODOS sabemos que eso no se hara. Lo mas simple si se hace. 

No se pasen...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Pero la via expresa del callao va a ser elevada


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Si la via expresa del callao va a quedar como las autopistas de Buenos Aires, que cobren el peaje nomas, total, al final se ahorran el combustible que demandaria ir por las rutas alternas y llegas mas rapido al aeropuerto.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Posible apariencia:


----------

